# 500 kcs Coast Station Last Msg



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I've only just hrd some of the clips for the first time and don't think they've made SN before.

No.9 Shud bring a tear to a certain SN member's e'e!


https://archive.org/details/Qrt-LastDayOf500KhzInFrance

ps The last a bit of dx..


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks.

What is the date?

01 Feb 99?


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Landsend Radio/GLD gave his closing dtg as 31/12/97 2359z


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks. 

As I said in another similar thread, the UK stations closed two years too early.

We kept our 500 watch in Australia until the official changeover to GMDSS - 1 Feb 99.

Rgds


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

As did Ireland, from memory...


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

The outcome was inevitable so really not much point in crying over spilt milk..
Looking at the quality of sending and replies in the clips particularly coastal radio stations whose morse quality set an example for seagoing R/O's in the 50's... 
The 1997 and thereon closure was well past the R/O morse norm sell by date.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I posted this in a previous thread. Graham Mercer at Portpatrickradio begins the final transmissions on 500 Khz. Recorded from my JRC NRD 525 that sad evening.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67522&d=1414765830


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

For those interested the thread is a compendium of coast station closures in and around 1997/99 where in my humble opinion the quality of the coast station morse on the various clips pointed to a time to say gb et va.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For R651400. Certainly agree with you there. Thanks for that post.
Happy New Year when it comes along.

KR


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Slainte KR.. Now I ask myself why under Royal Mail a Christmas card posted in Scotland 1st Class (Airmail) takes 20 days to reach it's destination in France?


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Slainte KR.. Now I ask myself why under Royal Mail a Christmas card posted in Scotland 1st Class (Airmail) takes 20 days to reach it's destination in France?


Probably because of all the "safety checks" being performed upon it before it is allowed to be forwarded.
Every time I take an item into my local PO, I am asked " in the interests of safety, what are the contents?" What would happen if I just stuck the item into a pillar box I know not.
Must go, Mrs KR has just appeared with a Bombay Sapphire and tonic. Cheers and Good Health!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

King Ratt said:


> Probably because of all the "safety checks" being performed upon it before it is allowed to be forwarded...


Could be but am more inclined to think that there are certain things that should never be allowed to move out of the public sector ie transport and mail. 
Heavily subsidised maybe but here in France La Poste and SNCF (mail and rail) are world beaters. 
Slainte a second time though have to say am a Tanqueray fan maself..


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I found this while cleaning out cupboards this morning. 
Copied directly off the air that night in 1997 as I listened to GPK and the UK Coastal Stations going QRT.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67522&d=1414765830


----------

